# Books on the Resurrection



## MSH (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m looking for a top five book list that provides a solid defense of the Resurrection. I’d appreciate any suggestions. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 9, 2020)

Wright, _The Resurrection of The Son of God._


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 9, 2020)

Calvin - _Crucified and Risen _

https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...urrection-and-ascension-of-Christ-calvin.html
Crowe - _The Hope of Israel_

https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...Christ-in-the-acts-of-the-apostles-crowe.html


----------



## Jack K (Nov 9, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> Wright, _The Resurrection of The Son of God._


Yes, N.T. Wright's book is an excellent and thorough defense of the resurrection—the gold standard. And it's largely free of the "new perspective" on justification problems that mark many of his later works, so that shouldn't be much of a concern. Just be aware that Wright's book is a scholarly and lengthy work. It's a must-read if that's what you're looking for, but it may not be suitable if you need a simpler, more popular-level defense.


----------



## MSH (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I had wondered about Wright’s book due to some of his other views. Thanks Jack for clearing that up. I think I will work through the Wright book now. 

The books recommended by Regi look great too. I will add them to the list. 

Those three should keep me busy for a while but I’d like to add a couple more to the list if anyone has any more recommendations. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

